
Tim Ferriss on Why He's Leaving the Bay Area - kyleblarson
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/7erct8/i_am_tim_ferriss_host_of_the_tim_ferriss_show_and/dq6zrh1/
======
indubitable
I found this reason to hit quite close to home:

 _5) Silicon Valley also has an insidious infection that is spreading -- a
peculiar form of McCarthyism
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McCarthyism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McCarthyism))
masquerading as liberal open-mindedness. I'm as socially liberal as you get,
and I find it nauseating how many topics or dissenting opinions are simply
out-of-bounds in Silicon Valley. These days, people with real jobs (unlike me)
are risking their careers to even challenge collective delusions in SF. Isn't
this supposed to be where people change the world by challenging the consensus
reality? By seeing the hidden realities behind the facades? That's the whole
reason I traveled west and started over in the Bay Area. Now, more and more, I
feel like it's a Russian nesting doll of facades -- Washington DC with fewer
neck ties, where people openly lie to one another out of fear of losing their
jobs or being publicly crucified. It's weird, unsettling, and, frankly, really
dangerous. There's way too much power here for politeness to be sustainable.
If no one feels they can say "Hey, I know it makes everyone uncomfortable, but
I think there's a leak in the fuel rods in this nuclear submarine..." we're
headed for big trouble._

~~~
mc32
The minority head of diversity at Apple being replaced by a majority member
because the minority former head said something that goes against the received
narrative is unfortunately what we've come to expect --what she said isn't
even controversial, but it does go against a certain narrative where everyone
must fall in line or else.

------
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Tim%20Ferriss%20silicon%20vall...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Tim%20Ferriss%20silicon%20valley&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

